# [iTunes/Quicktime] verzehrte wiedergabe von Songs



## CyrusOne (11. September 2008)

Hallo,

Und zwar hab ich das Problem das manche Songs in iTunes/Quicktime verzehrt wiedergeben werden oder garnicht. Komischerweise nicht alle! Es besteht auch kein Zusammenhang mit der Bit Rate oder der Sample Rate. Die sind zum Teil gleich.

Natürlich habe ich auch schon gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Vorschlag eingegangen.
Auszug aus einem Forum 


> Hiho!
> 
> Schau mal im Gerätemanager bei deiner Festplatte nach, ob der DMA-Modus aktiviert ist (IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller>Primärer/Sekundärer IDE-Kanal>Eigenschaften>Erweiterte Einstellungen).
> 
> ...



Leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe auch meine Mp3's auf eine andere Festplatte geschaufelt, selber Effekt.

Ich habe auch Quicktime und iTunes auf den neuesten Stand aktualisiert.

Das komische ist halt wirklich nur das es nur bei einigen wenigen Songs ist.


----------



## bokay (11. September 2008)

Meinst du zeitlich verzerrt oder übersteuert? Probier mal wenn möglich die Songs in einem anderen Player wiederzugeben.


----------



## CyrusOne (11. September 2008)

Hörprobe:
http://people.freenet.de/london05/bespiel.mp3

(Song ist nicht von mir, kommt aus dem Board was ich vorhin erwähnt habe)

In nen anderen Player werden sie ohne Probleme abgespielt!


----------

